# Which detailed method do you use?



## rubiknewbie (Nov 20, 2009)

Similar to another thread someone posted. But since Fridrich is the obvious winner, more details are needed!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Roux... Not much more to say. I used to use Fridrich (~25 sec avg), and I know Petrus (~60 sec avg)


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

Jessica Fridrich's method for the 3x3x3 Rubik's cube which is the most common version which uses a cross and then four corner edge pairs which go beside the cross and then the last layer corners and edges are oriented so that the last layer colours are facing up and then the pieces are moved around.

Also known as the Fridrich method?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> MGLS-F.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol, yeah, Forte's post sums it up.

I do that, except I do a little variation at the end.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

I can usually get five sides, but I can never manage to get the sixth :s

No in all seriousness, I use:

- Opposite color neutral cross (using Xcross or partial cross or blockbuilding strategies about 30%-40% of my solves)
- Fridrich F2L with some empty slot tricks and tricks from Erik's tutorial
- Most of the time partial edge control, but I sometimes get all unoriented LL edges; sometimes ZBF2L if it's a case I like or remember; sometimes tricks whereby you use a PLL alg to skip OLL which I learned to do from Macky
- OLL or if all edges oriented COLL (unless it's a sune), once in a BLUE MOON I get a ZBLL alg I still remember so I just use that instead
- PLL

****
EDIT - oops, I posted before the poll was up.

Chris


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

I just noticed you forgot Fridrich F2L+ Full OLL+ full PLL

Copying Chris' post format:

-Black side only Cross (and I can only use black cubes, with black stickers replacing orange, and a YOB color scheme)
- Fridrich F2L with some algorithms, and techniques from all across youtube. Xcross If I see certain cases. Vary rare, but sometimes I use petrus to double xcross.
- Only control LL edges if I see that it will be a dot OLL
- 2 look OLL
- 1 look PLL for the PLLs I know, and 2 look when I haven't learned the PLL.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 20, 2009)

The full OLL + PLL includes full PLL as well, or if you think yours is almost full. Anything that is incomplete (whether OLL or PLL) will go into incomplete OLL + PLL.

In other words if you use only OLL + PLL in last layer, it's either full (OLL + PLL) or incomplete (OLL + PLL) .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2009)

What do I vote?
"Incomplete OLL" is closest, but false.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> What do I vote?
> "Incomplete OLL" is closest, but false.



Yeah I voted Fridrich F2L + full OLL + PLL only, which is what I would do more often than anything else. I kina like the idea of a text only thread where you just detail your methodology (which is what I thought the thread was before I saw the poll).

Chris


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't finished learning OLL


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 20, 2009)

Text is nice too. I just want to know if people use any of the obscure stuff like VHF2L or Winter variation at all. Hence I mention min 2 algorithms only, sounds like a easy criteria to meet but in speedsolving I am not sure.

Also I heard many people talk about ZBF2L but do you actually use it (even partially) in speedsolving or just fewest moves.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

Petrus with winter variation. Yeah! Basically, not actually petrus, but a Fridrich cross, missing an edge, then 2 slots, petrus for fixing edges and f2l, but winter variation to skip OLL every time. I don't actually use this yet, because I don't know full winter variation, plus my fixing bad edges is slightly different.

So yeah, I have a weird Petrus+Winter variation method, though after learning WV, I have a secret method planned similar to ZB, but with all corners oriented after "ZBf2l" instead of all edges, which moves the ZBLL cases to cases that aren't actually ZBLL.

^^^
lolwut much? I voted Petrus with WV, though you should include an "other".


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, many people have used ZBF2L in solving.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> Also I heard many people talk about ZBF2L but do you actually use it (even partially) in speedsolving or just fewest moves.



I actually use some algs in my speedsolving yes.

The following are just wonderful:
1) M' U M U2 R' F R
2) F R U2 R' F' L' U' L
3) R' D' L F' L' D R2 U R'
4) l U' R U R' l'
5) r R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2
6) l U r U' r' U' l'
7) F R U2 R' F' L' U2 L

And maaaaany maaaaany more.

Chris


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 20, 2009)

My method consists of:

- Cross on white
- Fridrich F2L with some multi-slotting techniques wherever I can
- Partial edge control (most of the time)
- COLL if I know it (Chameleon and Headlights case)
- Full PLL


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya I should have added other category, realised I missed out ZZ. But you can mention in thread if you use other. 

If you use even a small subset of ZBF2L you should select the ZBF2L category just to show how common it is.

For example I would guess partial edge control means you either use a subset of VHF2L or ZBF2L.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> The following are just wonderful:
> 1) M' U M U2 R' F R



Oooo, yay. Great alg.


----------



## nigtv (Nov 20, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> Ya I should have added other category


What about heise?


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

What about TICT? I am thinking of switching.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 20, 2009)

With the huge variety that there is polls like this aren't very helpful. I think more basic polls are great where we just pick the basic method we use. (Fridrich, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, etc) And then in the text we can elaborate on what we use. 
-I do X-cross only when it is super obvious so basically never.
-Basic F2L, I learned intuitive so I make full use of all my empty slots. Nothing too fancy because a lot of finger tricks are just not good for OH so a basic RU insert is often best.
-Partial edge control
-All OLL minus the one with no edges done. 
-Some COLL, not the Sune cases. 
-PLL


----------



## nigtv (Nov 20, 2009)

Lofty said:


> With the huge variety that there is polls like this aren't very helpful. I think more basic polls are great where we just pick the basic method we use. (Fridrich, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, etc) And then in the text we can elaborate on what we use.


I would rather see the methods not really mentioned by name, but more grouped by class and common substeps, techniques, etc.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm the only person that voted Roux... I am disappointed.


----------



## ianini (Nov 20, 2009)

Cross on yellow or white
Intuitive and algorithmic F2L
2-look oll with 10 or so extra oll's
full pll


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cross on white. Blockbuilding for X-cross if I feel so inclined and I see it pretty quickly. Intuitive F2L. 2-look OLL. Full PLL.
I'm gonna switch to Roux though.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

Lofty said:


> -All OLL minus the one with no edges done.



Even though it only comes up around 1/208, you should still learn it. It took me barely more than a second to learn, as it was really simple. M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'

Not the best alg though.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Uh....
My methods are way different.
So, none of the above.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

Lofty said:


> *-Partial edge control*
> -All OLL minus the one with no edges done.





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Even though it only comes up around 1/208, you should still learn it. It took me barely more than a second to learn, as it was really simple. M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'



Unless Brian makes a mistake during his solve he will never encounter that case. Also, the probably is not 1/208 for the case you are thinking of. Lastly, I kinda like your alg, I might have to fiddle with that and see if I can make it faster than my alg. 

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > *-Partial edge control*
> ...


The only bad part is the M at the start.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 20, 2009)

Full Fridrich for the win!

I also know some COLL, but I wont be using VH.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > -All OLL minus the one with no edges done.
> ...



Yes it is rare but it is 1 of the easy algorithms just like the other corner-oriented OLLs. I hate M so I do:

r' R U R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' r'


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> I hate M so I do:
> 
> [M] U R U R' U' [M2] U R U' r'



Reflect across FB plane?
M' U' R' U' R U M2 U' R' U r

Seems much nicer to me. What do you think?

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> r' R U R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' r'



No offence, but in my opinion that is a terrible alg. The whole alg requires regrips, and r2 R2' really should be M2. Just my opinion.

Edit: Chris' alg pwns. I think I'll stay with mine though.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edit: Chris' alg pwns. I think I'll stay with mine though.



It's actually your alg, just reflected 

I do have to say though, M' U' R' U' R U M2 is *lightning* quick. I think I may have found a new alg for this OLL!

Chris


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate M so I do:
> ...



I don't quite like M's in the middle of <RU>s it feels disruptive but then I suck at Ms.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > r' R U R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' r'
> ...



Maybe you are doing it differently. Doesn't feel like it needs regripping for me. It is actually 1 of the smoother algorithms . I actually regrips much more with Ms but pretty sure I am doing it wrongly with Ms :fp.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Chris' alg pwns. I think I'll stay with mine though.
> ...



A new alg that doesn't work?


----------



## sz35 (Nov 20, 2009)

ZBF2L+COLL+EPLL!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Chris' alg pwns. I think I'll stay with mine though.
> ...


I love it too, although I'm used to doing a U at the beginning. I recommend it here.

It's the mirror of Vandenbergh's alg, and I've been wondering why it's not a more common alg for that case.

(It's one of my move-spamming algs. I use it test a cube - on a good cube, I should be able to let go of the cube during the final U, and do the r with the left ring finger.)


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 20, 2009)

I voted Petrus (no winter variation) But I also use CLS in there.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2009)

Apparently ZZ isn't a method.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 20, 2009)

i like how its just roux(any form)
its because roux is just plain pwn right?


----------



## shelley (Nov 20, 2009)

XG ftw

I know three or four Winter Variation algs and apparently that's enough to qualify me as knowing Winter Variation?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 20, 2009)

I use F2L imcomplete oll + pll. I currently learning Full OLL and PLL


----------



## Tomk (Nov 20, 2009)

Intuitive F2L with a couple of algs for difficult cases, incomplete OLL and Full PLL.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

Roux 
any form made me lol


----------



## Rook (Nov 20, 2009)

Fridrich F2L 

Incomplete OLL. Maybe about 20 of them learnt

19 PLL's. I need to get around to learning the N Perms, but they don't show up enough for me to make a big deal out of it. I also want to use some better PLL's (for example, the R/U version of the Z-Perm instead of the M/U one)


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

shelley said:


> XG ftw
> 
> I know three or four Winter Variation algs and apparently that's enough to qualify me as knowing Winter Variation?



Yeah I thought that was odd as well.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Apparently ZZ isn't a method.



I noticed too, I guess I'll go with Roux then.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

Currently using Fridrich. Cross, F2L, OLL, PLL. But I'm learning MGLS. Cross, 3/4 F2L, ELS, CLS, PLL.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > XG ftw
> ...



You need to use them in speedsolving to qualify. Like I started learning around 4 algorithms but have not started using any so I consider myself not knowing it .


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



But . . . knowing and using 3 out of 27 still isn't much of a qualification.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Because so few people appears to be using Winter Variation gotta loosen the criteria to give them some advantage . Even with this there are only 3 people selecting Winter Variation.


----------



## ostracod (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, I support loosening the criteria for WV. Think of """all""" the ZZ solvers who use it. 

PS- I am not dead yet!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 24, 2009)

So 4 more people.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16971


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

ostracod said:


> Yes, I support loosening the criteria for WV. Think of """all""" the ZZ solvers who use it.
> 
> PS- I am not dead yet!



I've been thinking about that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

-Cross on green, no color neutrality
-Fridrich F2L + a little multislotting, MGLS, LL control, empty slot stuff, etc.
-2-look OLL (which Dan Dzoan will never let me off the hook for)
-Full PLL with a few cases learned from multiple directions

I should learn some OLL.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

- Any cross color
- beginner F2L or Keyhole (depending on which works better) or fridrich F2L (rarely)
- 2-look OLL
- mixture of 2-look and fridrich ( i know both A perms, both J perms,both U perms, T, Z, and H perms (rest is 2-look))

I avg about 33 sec.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> -2-look OLL (which Dan Dzoan will never let me off the hook for)
> 
> I should learn some OLL.



Jackson *still* hasn't finished learning OLL? 
I'm team Dzoan on this matter. Get to work.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > -2-look OLL (which Dan Dzoan will never let me off the hook for)
> ...



I only know something like 16 cases. I should become the fastest 2-look user.


----------

